

What is a Technology Startup? - mattculbreth
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/07/what-is-a-technology-startup.html

======
pg
"Paul Graham has a nice article on how to start a startup up but does not get
into defining the term technology startup."

I'd already covered that here: <http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html>

~~~
lanceweatherby
Thanks for the pointer PG. Great essay. There are like a dozen gem quotes in
there. I will update my post with a pointer.

To pull directly from the article a technology startup is "measurement and
leverage, where measurement comes from working with a small group, and
leverage from developing new techniques."

If I pull from chunks I come up with:

A small group of people inventing a new way to solve a difficult problem that
is hard for others to duplicate.

Is that far off from how you would sum it up?

------
mattculbreth
It's probably easier to list a few things that are NOT technology startups (at
least in 2009): consulting company, staffing company, technology product
resale company, ecommerce site.

------
Ardit20
"Technology startups make unique products that people want."

So basically they are just a business.

~~~
smithjchris
Excellent comment +1.

